# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  It Begins. I purchased all the items for the Prostaglandin Protocol. Wish me luck!

## KhalilYousuf

*Update 0 (April 5, 2016)
*
http://imgur.com/a/ud4m7

I will be taking monthly Pics(at the end of each month) to track progress, and I'll try my absolute best to take the pics with the same lighting, distance, angle. Any photographers in Toronto want to help with taking macro pics? Im using a Samsung Galaxy S5 for pics so it might not be great quality.


My Regimen will be 

Daily

*Morning*

400mcg of PEG2 + 4ml of Ethanol

100mcg PEG2 + 1ml Ethanol (left temple)
100mcg PEG2 + 1ml Ethanol (right temple
100mcg PEG2 + 1ml Ethanol (crown)
100mcg PEG2 + 1ml Ethanol (top of scalp)


*Before Sleep
*
200mg Seti + 4ml Seti Vehicle

50mg Seti + 1ml Seti Vehicle (left temple)
50mg Seti + 1ml Seti Vehicle (right temple)
50mg Seti + 1ml Seti Vehicle (crown)
50mg Seti + 1ml Seti Vehicle (top of scalp)


Bi-Weekly
*
After Dermastamping Scalp*

40mg Lithium Chloride + 4ml Water

10mg LiCl + 1ml Water (left temple)
10mg LiCl + 1ml Water (right temple)
10mg LiCl + 1ml Water (crown)
10mg LiCl + 1ml Water (top of scalp)

I will take pics the day after a haircut, so the hair length is always the same.


Im here to prove this protocol once and for all.


Im not on any other drug ie. fin, minox, keto, RU, CB etc. however I hit the gym 5 days a week doing weight lifting, which is known to increase natural testosterone production (which is not good for hair) so will see how good this protocol is.


I'll post updates on https://www.reddit.com/r/KhalilYousuf

*Update 1 (April 6, 2015)
*
Baseline Pics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1lxNEk6xdE
http://imgur.com/a/S5vj2

*Update 2 (April 28, 2015)
*
Hey guys, just a minor update before i post my 1 month progress pics a week from now.


So its been 3 weeks since i started the Prostaglandin Protocol.


First few days where a steep learning curve in terms of getting the mixtures right and getting a set routine.


I usually cut my hair every 2-3 weeks and today was my first haircut since my last one (which was the day I took baseline pics)


All though what im about to say is 100% anecdotal, Im 100% sure that im seeing results. The hairs are definitely darker (the ones that where thinning and getting wispy) and im noticing a lot of clubbed hairs (thick at the root and thin at the top where the hair is old)


And im seeing small hairs starting to pop up where there was none before.


I've had absolutely 0 side effects, and believe me I'm the most hypochondriac person you will ever meet and the reason why im avoiding fin. Im horny as usual and have been having morning woods regularly so definitely no problem downstairs


I ran out of PGE2 and ordered more from member on ***. It literally shipped to my house the day I ran out of my original bottle. I also ordered all the items for the Seti Vehicle after I ran out of Custom Liquid. Again I received all the items the very day I ran out of Custom Liquid. I swear to god I must have a guardian angel on my side, lol


I also ordered more Seti from another guy in Montreal and its shipping today, I also joined the next group buy, and will be receiving Seti, PEG2 and some CL. All in all ive spent close to $2000 to bulk/hoard the items so I dont run out. Ive maxed out my credit cards and will do what ever it takes to keep the protocol going with no gaps or hiccups. This is the real deal and im not going to do it half assed.

----------


## cardib

how is this your first post?

----------


## KhalilYousuf

> how is this your first post?


 Someone on another forum told me I should post my progress here as well.

----------


## cardib

how much did the PGE2 cost? and where can you buy it?

----------


## KhalilYousuf

> how much did the PGE2 cost? and where can you buy it?


 $260 USD + $9 USD Purity Test + $40 USD shipping. i got it from the private forum through a groubuy.

Unfortunately they are not accepting new members.

----------


## cardib

oh the famous private forum that accepts no one and keeps all the PGE2 for themselves .......


> $260 USD + $9 USD Purity Test + $40 USD shipping. i got it from the private forum through a groubuy.
> 
> Unfortunately they are not accepting new members.

----------


## whatsgoingon

baseline photo?

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*Update 3: 4 Weeks Progress Pics (May 11, 2015)*

http://imgur.com/a/5YtWJ

Baseline Pics

Before and After

I just cut my hair so its the exact same length as the baseline pics, the longer and darker hairs is because of the protocol. Those hairs behind my temple were struggling to grow before. The extra boost is covering more of my temple and making it look fuller.

I plan to keep going. It should fill in 3-4 months time like it did for SwissDude

I feel like the pics dont do it justice, but its definitely working.

Absolutely 0 side effects so far.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

sorry thats May 11, 2016

----------


## barfacan

Everything is topical, correct?

I also assume you mean PGE2? (not PEG2)?

Do you Dermastamp entire scalp?  Which tool do you use?

Cheers

----------


## cardib

all this talk of pge2  but the majority of us cant get out hands on it...its almost pointless at this point

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Right After Applying Seti. (10 Weeks on the Prostaglandin Protocol)
 

Right Temple



Right Temple Goal



Left Temple



Left Temple Goal

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Baseline pic for reference

Left Temple

----------


## KhalilYousuf

The hairs are growing exactly where I dermastamped since I wanted a conservative/mature hairline (the red lines). I think I should go lower, what do you guys think?
So far no side effects
no physical (i.e libido, gyno)
no mental (i.e brain fog)
no cosmetic (puffy face and dark circles like minox, hirsutism)

----------


## KhalilYousuf

I will no longer be posting on this forum since i cant edit posts.

You can track my progress here

https://www.reddit.com/r/KhalilYousuf/

----------


## whatsgoingon

hard to tell if you had any progress because you're baseline is with dry hair and your newer pics are wet hair with a different angle.  Could you try to take a pic wit a similar angle as the baseline and with dry hair and wet? 

Also could you make sure you comb the hair back on an additional pic so it's not just hair getting longer.

so 3 pics, wet/dry/hair combed back , same angle as baseline. Hope thats clear. thanks.

----------


## KhalilYousuf



----------


## KhalilYousuf



----------


## KhalilYousuf

*Right Temple. Some of the vellus hairs are getting darker and longer. God Bless you PGE2, Im going to miss you.*

And yes I just popped a zit, lmao

----------


## KhalilYousuf

You can see exactly where Im creating my new hairline.

----------


## whatsgoingon

like I said, hard to tell. Baseline is dry and the hair seems shorter.  The crown comparison isn't the same. Its similar but, the 12 weeks is further back giving the appearance of a smaller baldspot. You're not on minoxidil for the crown are you? If not, I'd recommend it. It would provide must better results than that.

If you could take pics with the suggestions I offered or just dry than it would be easier to tell. But hard to say based on anything. 

Regarding below the hairline. I personally have many hairs below it. But they are just more wispier. My hairline seems pretty static. And the extent of the regrowth only increased the amount of the wispy hair. Nothing ever connected. So by my own experiences, anything that low but nothing between at this time will most likely mean it'll just be a nice little island. Which isn't bad. That'll add some cosmetic density when your hair is combed down.


But keep up the photos. I'm really curious on this form treatment. So a long term personal study should help everyone out in the future. thanks for the update

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Left Temple (August 9, 2016) after Applying PGE2



Baseline Pics for Reference

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Notice the burst capillary on my right temple (from powerlifitng) for reference

Also keep in mind I was off of PGE2 for a month, so it would have been way thicker if i was still on it.

----------


## Pasbrillantebrunette

I don't see very well, but to me, you seem to have regrowth  :Smile: 

Why isn't the group buy accepting new members ? It's weird...

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Right Temple After Applying PGE2 (August 10, 2016)



Baseline Pic for Reference

----------


## KhalilYousuf

August 10, 2016 vs July 11, 2016 vs Baseline



Again keep in mind i missed the last  4 weeks of  PGE2 (I ran out), so the results would have been much better if i didnt miss it  :Frown:

----------


## Pasbrillantebrunette

Hi Khalil, 

About your regimen, here is one advice of Swisstemples : 

"By the way, substances expressing PGE1 such as Minoxidil and Miconazole should be used in the morning while you use PGE2 in the evening or vice versa. The problem here is that both are beneficial for hair but they antagonize each other. By waiting at least a few hours between using both you can get the benefit of them combined."

Also, why not take Seti orally ? 

Good luck 

Pbb

----------


## DAVE52

sorry to be a downer but Im not seeing any improvement ( Post 26 )

----------


## rakewell

4 months is too short a time period to assess efficacy. Some users of Minoxidil don't have any results after 4 months. Keep going and we can have an honest assessment after 9 months and 12 months.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*Left Temple August 28, 2016*

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Left Temple, you can slowly see the new hairline.

It was slick bald before

baseline pics for reference (april 9, 2016)

----------


## KhalilYousuf

October 22, 2016

Right Temple After Applying Seti/PGE2

Hair is still holding up and then some thanks to Seti and PGE2

*Note:*
I havent dermastamped in 1.5 months so I absolutely know the results would have been better if I didnt skip it.
Since my last update 2 months ago, Ive been skipping so many days in applying Seti out of laziness and because I would come home 4am after going to the bar with friends and be to tired to apply it.
Im no longer going to be chasing after girls and to be honest its a huge distraction and waste of time. Im going to be following the protocol religiously again starting today.

----------


## UK_

How do you know whether these research chemicals wont cause cancer 3 - 4 years down the road?

----------


## garethbale

> How do you know whether these research chemicals wont cause cancer 3 - 4 years down the road?


 This 

Crazy the lengths some people will go for a few extra hairs.  They will use all these unstable and unproven solutions, regardless of any health ramifications, just for the remote possibility of growing a bit of hair.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

If your hair is thinning than Seti, PGE2, dermastamping + LiCl will take care of it and reverse the miniaturization.

As for slick bald areas. Ive noticed a weird phenomena, imagine this forrest being your hairline and the plains being your slick bald scalp.



When you apply Seti, PGE2 and Licl + Dermastamping. Rather than trees growing all over the plain, the forrest gets larger and marches forward.

Basically the temple recession that i have is getting lower and lower. I believe there needs to be nearby stem cells for the vellus hairs to turn terminal and thats whats happening.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Right Temple Almost Filled in (November 8, 2016)

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Reference Pics (June 20, 2016)

----------


## whatsgoingon

problem is you take inconsistent pictures. you dont comb the hairline back. 

So if you can't do this, which I keep begging for, then to this just looks like hair getting longer. If I can't see the base/root then its hard for to judge if the "forest is moving".

I also recommend drawing on a hairline for reference pics. It's the best way to see how far you from "normal". Of course measurements would change depending on inaccuracies and random body image changes, you can at least get a general idea.

For you, you have 2 birthmarks that line up. I would hope you'd keep framing them the same way each time to give us a anchor point. But yea, comb your hair back and use the same lighting and standards as the base pic. i.e no flash, dry hair. 

I want to compare apples to apples, not apples and pears.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

35 Week Update (left Temple)

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Zoom into the Pics.

Hairs from behind the temple are getting super ****ing strong and able to grow over the temple recession.

Really excited with results so far. Pics really dont do it justice. Its slowly framing my face again.

Absolutely 0 sides (Physical and cosmetic)

----------


## Saltynuts

I gotta tell you KhalilYousuf, I'm struggling to see any improvement in those pictures.  In fact, if anything it seems your hair has gotten worse.   :Frown:

----------


## KhalilYousuf

I recently decided this past month to go a lot harder during my dermastamping sessions. Before i was going moderatelt hard to reduce pain.

Lots and lots of blood now, but I find that the hairs are growing more thicker and noticeable in the hairline.

Im thinking about buying a 2-3mm dermastamp . I know that if I cant hit the hair follicle even deeper say (4-5mm) it will hurt like an absolute bitch but this might be the key to real growth.

*Right Temple (December 15)*

----------


## KhalilYousuf



----------


## KhalilYousuf



----------


## Hairbrain

I have to agree with some previous posts. With all due respect to me it looks as if your loosing more hair.  There certainly is no apparent improvement at least with images you have uploaded.

----------


## KhalilYousuf



----------


## cardib

i dont see any significant growth. current and baselines pics look the same, but thanks for your documentation and your dedication. we can all learn from this post.


>

----------


## KhalilYousuf

F*CK YEA!!!! Its filling in!!!

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Up the dose to 300mg of Seti daily.

And going super deep and hard with 1.5mm dermstamp, lots and lots of blood is the key. But only doing it once every 3 weeks to give the scalp time to rest and heal.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*Baseline for Comparison
*

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Right Temple Dry (you can see the Slick Bald Area Filling in)

----------


## KhalilYousuf

For those wondering how Setipirant and soon to be Fevipiprant works 



Where planning on doing a Fevipiprant GB soon which is even more potent and effective than Setipiprant

Source

----------


## mrclean

> Right Temple Dry (you can see the Slick Bald Area Filling in)


 I don't see a difference in the photos you have provided.  That does not mean it is not working and if you think it is working that really can give you a confidence boost.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

PM me if anyone is interested in getting their hands on Fevipiprant. 

Where planning on doing a Fevipiprant GB soon which is even more potent and effective than Setipiprant. 

Fevi is very effective (compared to Seti and finasteride) as it has a higher affinity for the CTHR2 receptor than Seti and much slower CRTh2 antagonist dissociation time.

Absolutely 0 sexual sides potential (look at the pic i posted it doesnt mess with hormones or PGD2 production which is also important)http://www.pharmatimes.com/news/nov....atment_1092300
https://www.theguardian.com/society/...rial-treatment

Fevi will be oral. The problem with Seti is that 50% gets pissed out when taken orally and it doesnt build up in tissue and its half life is only 10-18 hrs which means youd have to take it twice a day for total inhibition. Fevi is much more effective based on that data ive been shown on the private forum, less than < 30% gets pissed out , it builds up in tissue after repeated doses and its half life in 24 hrs so you only have to take it once a day unlike Seti.

----------


## Notgivingup2

> PM me if anyone is interested in getting their hands on Fevipiprant. 
> 
> Where planning on doing a Fevipiprant GB soon which is even more potent and effective than Setipiprant. 
> 
> Fevi is very effective (compared to Seti and finasteride) as it has a higher affinity for the CTHR2 receptor than Seti and much slower CRTh2 antagonist dissociation time.
> 
> Absolutely 0 sexual sides potential (look at the pic i posted it doesnt mess with hormones or PGD2 production which is also important)http://www.pharmatimes.com/news/nov....atment_1092300
> https://www.theguardian.com/society/...rial-treatment
> 
> Fevi will be oral. The problem with Seti is that 50% gets pissed out when taken orally and it doesnt build up in tissue and its half life is only 10-18 hrs which means youd have to take it twice a day for total inhibition. Fevi is much more effective based on that data ive been shown on the private forum, less than < 30% gets pissed out , it builds up in tissue after repeated doses and its half life in 24 hrs so you only have to take it once a day unlike Seti.


 I'm interested but can't seem to PM you. Do you have an email I can contact you on?

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Khalilyousuf1988@gmail.com

PM me if anyone is interested in getting their hands on Fevipiprant. The admin on the private forum would prefer to keep all GB private and among members only, but this is a rare exception because the labs minimum production quantity for Fevi is 1kg so were currently compiling a list of people interested right now so we can negotiate a cheaper price with the lab.

Anyone who commits to a GB and follows through without ****ing it up, may possibly be accepted into the forum.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Studies

Science behind Fevipiprant
Fevi vs Seti
How PGD2 is responsible for hairloss
---------------------------------------------------------

Media
Guardian - Asthma drug 'gamechanger' could revolutionise treatment
PharmaTimes - Novartis fevipiprant hailed a game-changer in asthma treatment

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*Left Temple February 7, 2017
*

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Baseline Left Temple

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Goal Hairline marked over February 7, 2017 pic

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Goal Hairline over baseline pic April 7,2016

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*Baseline Left Temple (April 7, 2016)*



*Left Temple (February 7, 2017)*



Make sure to right click and expand to zoom in

----------


## Notgivingup2

Looks like you've got some stubble hairs coming in the areas that were slick bald before. Keep up the good work buddy.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Two things.

Like i said before its filling in from the outside in like a horseshoe filling in. (my theory is that their needs to be stem cells nearby from terminal hairs for the neogeneis after wounding with Licl to occur)

Im on low dose Seti about 250mg a day. The clinical trials with Kythera is at 2g per day (so im doing about 10% the dose). I absolutely guarantee if anyone here could afford 2g seti per day you would grow hairs out your ass.

Keep in mind PHG seti is $340 for 25g. So it would only last you 12.5 days at that dose. This is why everyone is doing low dose Seti (because of cost) I absolutely guarantee from the bottom of my heart that if anyone here did 2g Seti per day you would get a shit tone of hairs growing. (And I dont care where you get your Seti from as long as its 3rd party tested for purity)

This is why Im personally so ****ing excited about Fevipiprant because its 2.5 times stronger than Seti, it has a longer half life, its absorbed better in the body and best of all we can actually replicate the Novartis Fevipiprant clinical trial doses because of Fevis cost.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*Right click and Expand to Zoom in
*
Crown April 7, 2016



Crown February 23, 2017

----------


## KhalilYousuf

WTF. My shitty as camera is pissing me off. Not sure why it makes the baseline pic hairs look blacker. Can anyone here use photohshop to even out the colors? Not really a fair comparison when the baseline pic hairs appear darker.

PHOTOSHOPED (My attempt to even out the colors)

Anyone else want to try?



I know for a fact that the crown has filled in

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Adding 200mg Seti in the morning in addition to the 300mg Topical at night is the best thing ive ever done 

Fuaaarrk Yes, I cant tell you how happy i am.

Hairs getting thick and long af. Girls are being nicer at work and Im not even trying.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Vertex Baseline (May 11, 2016)




Vertex (February 26, 2017)








Zoom into the Crown of both Pics and you can really notice the thickening of the crown.

Also my Camera is ****ed up and it and wont take the pic with the same black levels as the baseline pics so their is less contrast in the after pics which is very misleading!!! This is why I was really upset with the before and after pics of my crown I posted last week as it made it appear like I actually lost more hair.

Also hairs are roughly the same length. The after pic looks longer because of the seti, not because I grew it longer.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

(Left Temple) Im liking the thickening effects on the vellus hairs since i started doing seti orally in the morning

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Left Temple.

Mind you my forelock hair is kind of long so it makes my temple hairloss look worse than it is. Im getting nice results so far.

Im going to be slightly lowering my Seti doses so that it can last me untill I get my hands on Fevi around April hopefully.

----------


## barfacan

The results are in:

FAIL.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*I Parted/Pulled back some of the long hairs to reveal some of the new hairs (Left Temple)
*

----------


## KhalilYousuf

So good news and bad news.

Bad news is the Fevi GB is going to be delayed for quite a while. Apparently its really ****ing hard to make according to the admin on the private forum and they have to go to another lab to make it.

Good news is that even after a year on the protocol, the hairs are still thickening. The most cosmetic gains so far have been from the hairs that were miniturizing but not too far gone. They are growing nice and thick now.

As for the slick bald areas as you can see the vellus hairs are getting thicker albeit very slowly. Its slow and steady, but Im ****ing happy with the results and absoutley no side effects to report (both physical, mental and cosmetic)

Heres a far shot on my left temple

----------


## WanderingOracle

Have you previously tried and failed with other treatments? Fin, RU58841, Minox?

----------


## KhalilYousuf

No I wanted to test out the Swiss protocol, ive never tried any AA or minox before, not even keto.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Sorry for the long delay.

So my progress stalled/stagnated doing 500mg a day. 500mg a day of Seti will only get you maintenance and even that is expensive.

Im going balls to the walls and doing 1g seti for the last 3 weeks, and im noticing really nice regrowth. Maintenance is already a done deal at 1g per day. This shit is expensive especially on a part time retail income, but Im doing it for you guys.

Im absolutely convinced that 2g per day (Allergans clinical trial dose) is going to be hugely successfull.

Here is my crown and left temple

You can see the new hairs on my left temple growing. Im really happy right now at the progress im making after upping the dose to 1g. I wish I could afford 2g  :Frown: 

http://imgur.com/a/MgDUD [High Res Images]

----------


## MegaNatural

Nice work dude.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Vertex (July 25, 2017)

----------


## KhalilYousuf

I recently upped my Seti dose to 1.5g from 300-500mg I was doing for the past year. I can absolute notice the positive effects from it, the tiny vellus hairs are starting to get pigmented and I can see lots of the growing out. Also hair on top of head that was thinning is getting super thick now.

The bad news is now that I upped the dose to 1.5g, Ive noticed two minor sides.

First is dry eyes. Not really a big deal and minor for me. Staring at a computer screen for too long can be quite a bit uncomfortable.

The second is dry facial skin and grey skin complexion which is a bit more annoying.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Hey guys its been 16 months since i started the protocol.

But im calling it quits. I shaved my head last night and moving on with my life.

I dont like how i looked with a shaved head because I have a birthmark covered by my hair, but Im done with constantly worrying about my hair and the financial toll its taking on me.

Having said that, here is my conclusion with Setipiprant.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cost:* expensive. About $900/100g at Kanes store. Keep in mind Allergans Clinical trial is 2g/day so thats $18/day with Kanes price.

*Efficacy:* It works but only on really high doses i.e 1g+ and you need to catch the miniaturization very early on. THIS IS HUGELY important. If you can see a lot of scalp its too late, Seti will only work on hairs that are starting to thin recently.

*Side Effects:* absolutely no sexual sides, in fact I've been struggling with no fap while on the protocol, also I have very strong and consistent morning woods. However the sides I did experience at high doses were dry eyes and dry facial skin. ************ user @Nextjohns described it as grey complexion. Best way to describe it would be how you looks when you havent slept for 24 hrs.

3 guys Ive asked on PHG who were on 1g+ of Seti didnt notice dry eyes or dry skin. And I believe @Nextjohns got his seti from Kane or another supplier. Ive been using reddit users /u/clearvisions seti for the last month and had it tested by /u/gannex and he said their were some impurities in it. So its possible impurities may have caused this side and not seti. No one knows for sure. It was not listed as a adverse side effect on Kytheras slides http://i.imgur.com/iZZt2JQ.png

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So who would I recommend Setipiprant to? The only people recommend this to is if your

* rich and have lots of discretionary income
* young and just noticed baldness i.e not too far gone where you can very easily see scalp
* want to avoid sexual sides
* dont mind potential dry eyes and dry face.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

1 month on 1.5g Setipiprant everyday.

I stopped doing topical and havent lost any hairs. And to be totally honest high dose oral seti is better than topical.

*In the pic below I just cut my hair at 9mm all around, before in my other pics I left the top at 17mm*

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*8 week Update on 1.5g Oral Setipiprant + 1mg Topical Prostaglandin E2*

Left Temple



Vertex



Crown

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*12 Weeks on 1.5g Oral Setipiprant.*

Crown




Vertex




Good news and bad news (kind of)

*Good News:*

So the good news is that high dose oral seti absolutely does work. Im convinced now without a doubt. And best news of all Ive had no side effects. No physical, mental or cosmetic sides.

DO NOT waste your money on topical seti. You will only get maintenance at best, Im getting better regrowth now in the last 12 weeks on oral than I did all of the previous 14 months on topical seti. If you want regrowth you need to do 1.5g+ oral daily.

*Bad News:*

Bad news is that im turning 29 next week, and im embarrassed to admit it but Im still a virgin. Im reaching a breaking point and Im strongly considering jumping on gear which I know will cause my to lose all of my hair progress and gains, and I will end up having to shave my head because of it. But i feel like i have no choice, I need to do something about this problem.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

*This is BIG Guys!*

Im not trying to get anyone here overly excited, but m getting close to the verge of my left temple filling in. I recently upped my oral seti dose to 1.65g/day. Still not at the 2g/day that Allergan is doing.

I can finally see my old hairline again. Its only been 14 weeks now on oral seti.

I CANNOT STRESS ENOUGH. GET ON HIGH DOSE ORAL SETI IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT. YOU WILL THANK ME 1000x

Note: scalp is slightly wet, I applied water and pge2 about 5 minutes prior to taking pics.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

18 Week Update

Last 3 weeks i've been on 2g/day Oral Seti. I think Allergan was on to something. 2g/day oral is the real deal. Im noticing solid thickening of the vertex.

Vertex



Crown

----------


## breakbot

I don't see any regrowth. Are you sure about it;
I think you're wasting your money.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Hey guys just a mini update. Im dropping PGE2.

For three reasons.

1. I feel like its not doing that much. After messing around with seti, im posiitve that 2g/day seti is doing 95% + of the work. 

2. I want to see if their is negative effects of dropping pge2 on my hair. (I doubt it, based on what im observing)

3. If I used the money i was spending on pge2 on buying more seti, I'd probably get better results.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

7 Weeks on 2g/day Setippiprant

Please Read First

- I'm using a new camera  to take pictures (iphone 8 plus) so the lighting is different from previous pictures.
*- I have not wounded/dermarolled in over 2 months
- I have not applied PGE2 in over a month*

And yes my hair is the exact same length as all my previous shots. Since starting oral seti 18 week ago I always take update pics right after a 9mm haircut all around.






My thoughts

I feel like seti works much better on hairs that are thinning but not too far gone (*this is why i HIGHLY encourage young guys to get on seti early so that you can infidelity maintain what you have and regain any recent losses and never have to deal with sexual sides, brain fog etc. and can move on with your life*) If their are areas of slick baldness like my temples and center of my crown, it will take much longer to work and you might need minox or other boosting agent to help those areas grow.

I feel like seti 2g/day is doing 95% of the working when compared to PGE2 and wounding. This is because I stopped both wounding and PGE2 and havent noticed any loss and if anything the 2g/day seti has added more thickness since my last update.

*If anyone here decides to do 2g/day seti + wounding + minox you would pretty much be cured.
*
I have decided to not take minox due to personal reasons, but I dont want to discourage others from trying it.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

At 2g/day Seti you might get sleep disturbances.

I know one guy on the private forum got it. He took some glutiathone and he said he sleep like a baby now.

Other guy took CBD and it helped him.

Ive noticed now I wake up once during sleep around 4-5 hrs in, but its no big deal I just take a piss and take a quick bite and go back to sleep.

If worse comes to worse, you can just take a mild OTC sleep aid like https://www.amazon.com/Non-Habit-Mel...ords=sleep+aid

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Buzzed my head (3mm) an wounded 3 days ago. heres a close up of my crown.

2g/day Seti + wounding is a perfect alternative to SMP for those that want to keep a super short buzz cut. The vellus hairs will grow thick enough that you can get away with a buzz cut that looks like you have a full head of hair.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Guys the results im getting since microneedling lightly before applying pge2 is ****ing insane (keep in mind you need to be on 2g seti for this too work)

I really really dont want to hype this shit up, but I cant contain my excitement. I can see my 17 year old hairline again.

Ive only been doing this for about a month now, cant wait to see what it will look like in 3 months.

----------


## KhalilYousuf

So heres the updated pics taken March 13, 2018


Vertex



Crown



Left Temple

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Hey guys so its been a few months on Seti 2g/day and about 2 months on PGE2+Microneedling.

I have to say im satisfied with the results tbh. At the rate I was losing hair 2 years ago I would have been in an extremely bad place right now had I not been on this protocol. All the guys on my dad and mom side were norwood 6-7 by about 30 years old. Thats persian genetics for you.

No sides to report.

Im going to give the PGE2+microneedling another few months to see the final result.

If you zoom into the pics below you can see a shadow in my temple areas, those are the vellus hairs popping out.

Those are all from PGE2+Microneedling.

Seti is mainly for maintenance and stopping further loss (similar to finasteride)

https://i.imgur.com/KyiljpJ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/OVJZbni.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/ulyR3Wr.jpg

----------


## Geo88

Weightlifting and increase in free test.. is not bad for your hair. That is bullshit . I hope this works for you but why not just take propecia and rogain it's proven

----------


## KhalilYousuf

Before (April 2016)
https://i.imgur.com/sJVkg0U.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rZl04Hm.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/pQT0moI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/YIJse3O.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/n1eOXB9.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/s0DmPj8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/d3fRPCf.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/uKafrh0.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/CAozCmY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/cE9YBqm.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/JNiHSXW.jpg

After (May 2018)
https://i.imgur.com/puyxrqp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Mx5Agv2.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1v8WkwA.jpg

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Pros*
No sexual or anti-androgenic sides like fin i.e erection/libido issues, thining the beard (allegedly), body comp changes
no skin sides like minox i.e bloating/water retention, dark circles, wrinkles (allegedly)
You can get it right now through private sources

*Cons*
Expensive as ****. Seti is $11/day @ 2g/day and PGE2 is about 70 cents/day @ 1mg/day.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*My Current Regimen*
1g Setipiprant taken orally every 12hrs
1mg Prostaglandin E2 in 3ml of distilled water applied topically to scalp after very lightly microneedling session (goal is not wounding or to draw blood and should not be painful!). I usually do this every other day.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Thoughts*

This has been a looong ride with a lot of tinkering and trial and error. I can say that *all of the growth is from pge2+microneedling*. Seti is only for maintenance and a prerequisite for pge2 to work. For pge2 to work you must also microneedle before applying it.

I made a huge mistake in assuming that seti would be enough and all that was needed to get regrowth. I can not stress how important both are (Seti+pge2) and it makes sense since Allergan the company thats doing trials for seti is also doing trials for bimatoprost a PGF2α agonist.

Im making really good gains still. The areas where I had hair but were thinning (my vertex area) are extremely thick now. im 100% satisfied for those areas.

As for my temples and crown where i had severe hairloss its filling in very nicely.

----------


## d0072

> Before (April 2016)
> https://i.imgur.com/sJVkg0U.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/rZl04Hm.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/pQT0moI.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/YIJse3O.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/n1eOXB9.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/s0DmPj8.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/d3fRPCf.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/uKafrh0.jpg
> ...


 
I have to say man, this is the only believable progress I've seen on these boards.  Way to go! Can you post your temple/top progress photos?  Also where are you sourcing all your ingredients from? Mind posting links to the ingredients in order to follow your method?

Keep up the good work!

----------


## SongBird

These little hairs you are growing. They seem like actual terminal hair. I dont understand why have been this short for such a long time. You would think they would grow atleast a few inches before falling out

----------

